# Menards Black Friday wood splitter



## fespo (Nov 22, 2014)

Menards  will have their Black Friday sale for their wood splitter with the Kohler engine 27 ton 699.00


----------



## bearverine (Nov 23, 2014)

fespo said:


> Menards  will have their Black Friday sale for their wood splitter with the Kohler engine 27 ton 699.00


Love black Friday ads on man stuff.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a killer deal.
http://bfads.net/Black-Friday/Menards/Ad?page=39#viewer


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmm looks a little fishy. Says 27 ton and shows a picture of the larger DHT unit which is what normally sells for $1300. Could it really be about half price? Clicking on the link takes you to the Forest King 22T splitter, which is already currently on sale for $799 which lines up with what the ad says.

Still a great deal, but are we getting the lil Forest King with the LCT engine or the big much heavier built DHT 27T unit with Kohler? Either way their ad has errors.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 24, 2014)

It says 'save $599'. I would be all over that one - print out the add & take it with you for some backup.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 24, 2014)

maple1 said:


> It says 'save $599'. I would be all over that one - print out the add & take it with you for some backup.


Yeah, it does say "SAVE $599"...

The thing I found interesting is that the link takes you to a totally different splitter, and the splitter shown isn't even on Menard's website...

FWIW, bfads.net or whatever generates those links from their ad-scans so I wouldn't put a lot of faith in what splitter it's linked to....


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 24, 2014)

There's none close to us. Looks like they have some other good deals too.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 25, 2014)

If it really is the DHT that's a wicked deal. And the 599 off does line up with that. Seems to good to be true. Perhaps they are discontinued and clearing their inventory. Maybe that's why its not on their website? Does anyone know if it ever was?
 Man, for once I would have fought through the traffic for that, but I'm working thur-sun


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 25, 2014)

OhioBurner© said:


> If it really is the DHT that's a wicked deal. And the 599 off does line up with that. Seems to good to be true. Perhaps they are discontinued and clearing their inventory. Maybe that's why its not on their website? Does anyone know if it ever was?
> Man, for once I would have fought through the traffic for that, but I'm working thur-sun


 It isn't uncommon for Menards to have crazy good deals like this... I love living near Menards for that very reason...


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 25, 2014)

It's actually $799 but they'll send you a $100 in store credit to use later. I use them all the time and I never have a problem getting them. But I lost a $100 credit once.... And the deal is real. I already have the Forest King splitter on a similar deal.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Nov 28, 2014)

I just looked on our local Menards site.  The DHT pictured is not what they are stocking as it is a Forest King.

The hydro cylinder support is radically different, beam supported opposed to supported by bolts/rods that hold the end on.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I just looked on our local Menards site.  The DHT pictured is not what they are stocking as it is a Forest King.
> 
> The hydro cylinder support is radically different, beam supported opposed to supported by bolts/rods that hold the end on.


 
You looked on a site? (Website?).

Or at the local store itself?

If it was the Forest King, it shouldn't say 'save $599'.

Just waiting to see the first person post about snagging one - or getting a story when they actually go to the store to try to snag one.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 28, 2014)

I was at the Rice Lake Wisconsin store a few days ago and they had both the Forest King 22 ton (the one I have) and the DHT 27 ton models on display.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Did come across a post by someone somewhere else saying they snagged the DHT for the sale price.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 28, 2014)

I probably would have got it had I not had to work this week. Maybe next year... or if they ever have that kind of deal again who knows.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Nov 28, 2014)

maple1 said:


> You looked on a site? (Website?).
> 
> Or at the local store itself?
> 
> ...


 

The local flyer I got with the paper had a picture of a DHT.  The Menards web site of the store I go to listed the Forest King as the one they had in inventory.  No DHT were listed in inventory.   

I don't know what they stock, I am telling you what their computer inventory says.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 28, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> The local flyer I got with the paper had a picture of a DHT.  The Menards web site of the store I go to listed the Forest King as the one they had in inventory.  No DHT were listed in inventory.
> 
> I don't know what they stock, I am telling you what their computer inventory says.



Thats what I already said, and CountryBoy19 stated that the company that generates the ads might not be correct. Its hard to link an add to the proper product when the product isn't even on their website. All menards I've been to recently stock both the 22T Forest King and the 27T DHT, but the 27T DHT has never been on their website recently. That online ad has nothing to Menards, its bfads.com take it with a grain of salt (of course the photo of the actual ad is made my menards).


----------



## fespo (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I got one today !! This is what it is   http://www.dirtyhandtools.com/27-Ton Web Page.html   799.00 plus tax   I was there at 5:15 am this morning  Door opened at 6am They had about 10 of them. I was like a little kid, open the crate and put it together, I just need hydro oil and engine oil and Im set


----------



## maple1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice! I was rather upset driving by the exit to menards at about 5:30AM yesterday morning and not being able to stop in.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 1, 2014)

I can confirm that the one at my local store was the DHT 27 ton splitter... and they didn't even sell out of them on Black Friday, they had plenty left... I took a good look at it, and although the engine/pump look a bit undersized, the splitter itself looked VERY well built. I would have bought one had I not just acquired a free splitter.


----------

